# What to do with feral mom and kittens?



## laurencats20 (May 13, 2020)

Around 2 weeks ago I have taken in a feral mother and her kittens who decided to give birth on my doorstep. She has been living happily under my bed with everything she needs up until a few days ago. She has decided she hates the blanket she lived on and has moved her and her kittens to the very back corner of my bed on the hardwood floor. I am not sure what to do, she is quite wild but does not mind us getting close to her. She doesn’t seem to follow her kittens where they go, but they must be brought to her, although she is a very good mother other than that. I have a warm shed i could move her too also, but i am worried that would stress her out more and cause her to leave the kittens, or should I try different beds and blankets until we find the one she likes? I am trying to stress her out the least I can, but her kittens should start being handled soon enough and I am not sure if I am able to crawl under my bed everyday to start it- it would stress her out a lot and it’s difficult (ps once the kittens are grown mom will be spayed and released as she is too ferel to tame- kittens will be given very good homes as i’m picky as who they go to)


----------

